# De Rosa now at Nashbar??



## chas0039

I bet no one here would ever have expected that De Rosa frames would ever show up at Nashbar, yet my new catalog shows an 848 frame for $2K. Looks like sizes 42cm-54cm.


----------



## dnalsaam

Look who the distributor is and it is all understanadable. It means the model was a dog or was being eliminated from the line-up as they won't allow in-line products be sold on Nashbar.


----------



## merckxman

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-de-rosa-model-for-2011-r848-or-vega.html


----------



## ultimobici

dnalsaam said:


> Look who the distributor is and it is all understanadable. It means the model was a dog or was being eliminated from the line-up as they won't allow in-line products be sold on Nashbar.


Nope, it's a current model and a great bike to boot. We sell a lot of them in London with Veloce & Racing 7s for £2K complete.


----------



## merckxman

Is the 838 going to replace to 848?


----------



## nemorino

838 and 848 are different 

the 838 is better than the 848

They are both current models but, like for the king RS, I don't know why De Rosa doesn't show 838 in the official site


----------



## tt1

nice deal for a de rosa!


----------



## zion rasta

*R838 vs R848*

The 838 is a better frame according to their site.... They specify the R848 as entry level. Hahaahha entry level frame at $3000 msrp. You can buy an R3 cervelo Rival for close to that.


----------



## cs1

ultimobici said:


> Nope, it's a current model and a great bike to boot. We sell a lot of them in London with Veloce & Racing 7s for £2K complete.


I saw the Nashbar frame. I couldn't help but wonder what it would be with a Veloce or Centaur grouping. Now we know. Just because the frame is spec'd elsewhere doesn't mean it's not up to snuff. I can't DeRosa would put their name on a piece of junk.


----------



## lewdvig

they have a returned med for $971


----------



## louise

zion rasta said:


> The 838 is a better frame according to their site.... They specify the R848 as entry level. Hahaahha entry level frame at $3000 msrp. You can buy an R3 cervelo Rival for close to that.


Yes you could, but unfortunately you would then be stuck with a Cervelo.


----------



## andyoo

Here is my R848 from Nashbar with Dura Ace build.


----------



## flatsix911

chas0039 said:


> I bet no one here would ever have expected that De Rosa frames would ever show up at Nashbar, yet my new catalog shows an 848 frame for $2K. Looks like sizes 42cm-54cm.


:thumbsup:


----------

